# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  CSpan 1 Thread

## Razmear

Might as well keep everything in one thread for easy access. 

Is anyone counting the for and against speakers? 

My CSpan feed is very spotty right now. 

eb

----------


## DirtMcGirt

debate going on right now on bailout

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Steven La tourette is kicking ass

----------


## speciallyblend

> Steven La tourette is kicking ass


yep and taking names  ,stands up and applauds

----------


## drmarkmedman

> Steven La tourette is kicking ass


that was great!!! I thought he was a swing vote?? seems like he picked his side lol

----------


## Razmear

Looks like the majority of early speakers are against the bill.

eb

----------


## speciallyblend

we need to call the members of the rules committee??? who has the list or link to get it????

----------


## Captain America

keep a tally

----------


## Sarge

Kapture and Gingrey no votes.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

boooooooo hilda solis

----------


## speciallyblend

hilda solis, omg california must rise with pitchforks

----------


## Sarge

Barton no.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

you said it lloyd

----------


## Sarge

And he is a Dem.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

is rp speaking today?

----------


## speciallyblend

of course,not sure what time

----------


## Sarge

Pence NO.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

who decides the order of speaking on a bill?

if i was writing the order definitely dr. paul would be penciled in last to drive home the point

----------


## Peoples_Front_of_Paul

When can we expect the actual vote to happen? I'd like to tune in and see those nays outnumber those yeas.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

dennis go on with your crazy ass ideology...

----------


## Sarge

Dennis no.   

Actual vote estimated around 12:30

----------


## DirtMcGirt

i want to see a fight on the floor, like preston brooks vs charles sumner...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preston_Brooks

----------


## rancher89

This is about my constituants

----------


## Sarge

Yes and they will come back for more money from their constituants.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

America is given a total of *90 MINUTES to debate $850 BILLION* of the Taxpayers money.  This is such BULLSHYT

NANCY PELOSI, BARNEY FRANK, etc... you are Conspiring, Corrupt, Evil, people.

VOTE THEM OUT!

----------


## SnappleLlama

This is so nerve-wracking!  I hope everyone just yields their speaking time to Congressman Paul!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

call cspan now
(202) 737-0001-support
(202) 737-0002-oppose

----------


## rancher89

getting ready to vote

----------


## Sarge

Procedure vote not the final vote. More debate after this vote.

----------


## jaumen

here comes the moment of truth...

----------


## reduen

I am afraid that we are sold out for sure this time. Never fails, just add more pork and they pass everytime...

----------


## Razmear

> Procedure vote not the final vote. More debate after this vote.


Confused. 
What proceedure are they voting on? Does the real vote immdiately follow this one? 
Thought this was the final one. 

eb

----------


## Sarge

I think because it was from the Senate. 

If they pass it though, it does look bad.

----------


## Sarge

Looks like the Rep's are caving. Just came out from caucus and are pumping the bill.

----------


## freelance

What are they voting on now? Procedural vote? Amendment? What?

----------


## Razmear

If this goes Nay does it kill the bill? at least for now? 

eb

----------


## Bruno

MSM is saying the 'calls are equaling out that they Congressmen are receiving'.  But rumors are Wallstreet has paid people to call in.

----------


## Sarge

They just said it is a vote on if the bill will go forward for debate.

----------


## freelance

> If this goes Nay does it kill the bill? at least for now? 
> 
> eb


If it goes Nay, they'll run it through again and again until it passes. Think EU!

----------


## Razmear

So far 58Y - 72N - 292NV

----------


## ryanduff

> They just said it is a vote on if the bill will go forward for debate.


New vote starting on bill as it stands. If this vote is yea, they get a 90 min debate on passing the bill as it is written with no amendments. Hopefully after the 90 min debate, they decide to vote it down again.

----------


## grizzums

Please keep those of is that can't watch this updated.  Thank you.

----------


## pinkmandy

I have been trying to call CSPAN for awhile, can't get through.  Can someone ask why Main Street should trust Hank Paulson, recent CEO of Goldman Sachs, to hand out our money like candy to his friends and if he will be investigated for his hand in causing the crisis? 

And the people calling in to support this garbage are idiots. 

And what would happen if the No voters just walked out?

----------


## Lucille

Those callers are all old and scared.  The Boomers take the country down again.

GWB and Paulson should be arrested for their fear-mongering.  Have Americans learned *nothing* from the Iraq war debacle?  (Let alone Hoover's interventionism?)

Fear Mongering exposed by Mr. Sherman on CSPAN

----------


## billjarrett

Reading be dispensed with? I wanted to hear them talk about wooden arrows primarily used by children, top load clothes washers, and definitions of electronic scrap.

----------


## Lucille

That mental health care mandate will be the final nail in the coffin of free market health care (such as it is).  

Because, you know, the government runs everything else so well, why NOT give government complete control of our health care industry?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Those callers are all old and scared.  The Boomers take the country down again.
> 
> GWB and Paulson should be arrested for their fear-mongering.  Have Americans learned *nothing* from the Iraq war debacle?  (Let alone Hoover's interventionism?)
> 
> Fear Mongering exposed by Mr. Sherman on CSPAN


IGNORANCE is BLISS!

The Government and Corporate PROPAGANDA machines are at full bore right now... as you can see, the used car saleman Congress, prey on the IGNORANT and/or disreguard the people they represent. Why... CONGRESS reports to their Corporate Puppet Master... FIRST!

----------


## billjarrett

ALOT more noise and gavel pounding than the previous vote.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Roy Blunt = Sell Out

----------


## pinkmandy

> Roy Blunt = Sell Out



Oh you jest. You know he's right- this is an opportunity for Americans to invest in our future!

----------


## Lucille

LOL.... "Protects taxpayers."

----------


## ryanduff

Roy Blunt-- "Government control is good"

What a douche

----------


## ihsv

So, what's the general feeling?

----------


## ryanduff

> Oh you jest. You know he's right- this is an opportunity for Americans to invest in our future!


Yup, I'm stocking up on guns and ammo

----------


## Lucille

This POS is gonna pass.

----------


## ihsv

> This POS is gonna pass.


Well.... we knew they would railroad it through somehow.

----------


## armstrong

we are either doomed or saved depends on how you look at it..........Jeeez , notice how we keep hearing , we need more time , but we don't have the time in these dire times so we must pass this bill....but we all are just hopeful it will work.....

----------


## Mini-Me

Seriously, do these idiots just not hear Ron Paul when he speaks?!?

----------


## pinkmandy

Go Stark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pinkmandy

8 out of 10 in Congress know nothing about economics and this bill reflects that. 

ZING.

----------


## ryanduff

Go Pete Stark! Vote NO.

I was listening to some conversations last night around 8PM EST and I was surprised at how many democrats were standing up against this bill. It took me back for a moment and I was almost happy to see it.

----------


## ihsv

> Seriously, do these idiots just not hear Ron Paul when he speaks?!?


Ron Paul doesn't promise them cushy lobbyist or CEO jobs after they leave congress, nor does he promise them extra cash or the occasional prostitute.  These guys are as corrupt as any politburo, and they would sell out their country at the drop of a hat if they could profit by it.

----------


## armstrong

corrupt power, hope we can last 4 more years for alot of seats will be open soon....hehe

----------


## Mini-Me

Dammit, according to Coble, the media's blitz on his constituents worked.

----------


## ihsv

Rupert Murdoch, oh what power thou dost wield!

----------


## jemartinsen81

"This is imperfect legislation. We need to pass it today!"

----------


## ryanduff

> "This is imperfect legislation. We need to pass it today!"


WTF was that? Is he a moron?

"I'm gonna vote Aye because I looooove PORK!!!"

----------


## armstrong

liar, my coworker is 20 years old and is buying a house right now, nothing down ,,,,,I don't agree with it but point is credit is not a problem to the average person if you have a good job

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Dave Camp = Douchbag

----------


## armstrong

oh the scare tactics

----------


## pinkmandy

> Dave Camp = Douchbag


+ 700 billion

----------


## Mini-Me

Rangel says there's nobody in the House who cares more about the tax burden on our children than "Mr. Tanner?"  $#@! you, you dishonest prick.  Apparently, even socialist Dennis Kucinich cares more!

----------


## ihsv

I think the most disgusting, sickening thing about this whole affair will be to watch Paulson, Bernanke, Bush, Palosi, McConnell, etc., smiling and grinning from ear to ear.  They'll have just raped the country, annihilated what was left of our constitution, sucked our savings dry through inflation, and turned our nation into a full-blown, out-in-the-open Fascist/Socialist state.

Is there no justice in this world?

----------


## armstrong

over the last few days ,,,,well we just cant afford to listen to our constituency because it has not been explained well enough to them

----------


## reduen



----------


## Join The Paul Side

God Bless Devin Nunes

----------


## Sandra

McCrery KNOWS he's finished in politics.

----------


## roho76

$#@!ing Windows Media player bull$#@!.

I no longer have cable TV. And can't watch it on the Tubes.


*Edit: Sorry*

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Zach Wamp = Sell Out

----------


## timebomb101

I am about to shoot my tv!!!!!!!

----------


## armstrong

wtf we have no choice  Zach is crazy,,,,,,I have a small business and don't have a problem

----------


## reduen



----------


## armstrong

hold your hand over your heart and vote yes ,,,,,,,screw that

----------


## NoPants

That guy sucked

----------


## Join The Paul Side

It looks more and more that these $#@!ers are gonna get their way today.

----------


## NoPants

How is voting for this going to help with a gas shortage?

----------


## ryanduff

I don't like this bill, but I'm going to vote for it anyway. What ever happened to integrity and standing up for what is right?

----------


## NoPants

This sucks! They believed the media scare tactics. I thought that crap was just directed at us.

----------


## NoPants

> I don't like this bill, but I'm going to vote for it anyway. What ever happened to integrity and standing up for what is right?


Those who switch are going to hear about it.

----------


## armstrong

Our Indian casinos need help please pass a bill to help them !

----------


## pinkmandy

My homeschooled kids are getting one hell of an education right now.

----------


## ryanduff

"We didn't pass this as-is Monday and sent it to the Senate. We let them put Pork in it because we wouldn't pass it. It's our fault and now we have to support it with even more crud."

That's some real logic...

----------


## Lucille

Just wait until Obama and the Dem controlled Congress gets their hands on all that power in this environment.

FDR 2.0.

----------


## ryanduff

"God bless this country"

I hope he does, but I also hope these bastards rot in Hell.

----------


## Lucille

I wish they'd all burst into flames.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Wow.  A rep. actually read the bill!!

----------


## pinkmandy

> I wish they'd all burst into flames.


Heads exploding would be nice, too. Just "pop"!


Go Sherman!!!! Ty, sir!

----------


## Mini-Me

I'm liking this Brad Sherman today, at least more than these other jerks.

----------


## ryanduff

I sure hope they all listen to Brad Sherman

----------


## GTMomma

> My homeschooled kids are getting one hell of an education right now.


Mine too! It seems we've been glued to CSPAN all week. I kind of feel bad for all the kids that aren't being exposed to this though.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Mine too! It seems we've been glued to CSPAN all week. I kind of feel bad for all the kids that aren't being exposed to this though.


On the other hand, maybe you should be thankful they aren't exposed to this.

----------


## ryanduff

Is it just me or am I seeing forked tongues on my TV?

----------


## Lucille

So now the government says all investments in the stock market are required to make a profit?

Scared, old people suck.

----------


## Lucille

I want to punch Barney Frank in his fat face.

----------


## angelatc

> $#@!ing Windows Media player bull$#@!.
> 
> I no longer have cable TV. And can't watch it on the Tubes.
> 
> 
> *Edit: Sorry*


Try downloading VLC media player. It plays everything, and it's free.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

----------


## Razmear

I thought the debate was to be divided into 30 minutes for the Majority, 30 for Ways & Means and 30 for the Minority. 
I haven't seen any representation from the Republican minority, did they waive their time or will there be 30 minutes of Republican speakers once the other two's times elapses? 

eb

----------


## billjarrett

Keep the calls going/emails/faxes going. I just sent another round.

----------


## Otter Mii-kun

> So now the government says all investments in the stock market are required to make a profit?
> 
> Scared, old people suck.


More Hoover/FDR/Keynesian "prices must never fall/deflation is terrible" manure!

These three aforementioned would've been proud of this mess and the way the President, FED, and Congress is handling it!

----------


## ryanduff

1. Invest in stock market
2. Wait for government bailout
3. Profit!!!

----------


## pinkmandy

> I want to punch Barney Frank in his fat face.



Before or after he bursts into flames?

----------


## Razmear

Well my rep, Barrett just flipped, freaking traitor!

eb

----------


## Mini-Me

I'm sitting here watching this and imagining the Empreror from Return of the Jedi say, "Let the hate *flow through you!*"

----------


## teasea

we are $#@!ed

----------


## Lucille

> Before or after he bursts into flames?


Heh.

This is all so Orwellian.  They keep saying it's for us, but it's for wealthy foreign investors.  They keep saying they're going to prevent a melt down, but this will cause a melt down and the Great Depression 2.0.

----------


## Otter Mii-kun

> I'm sitting here watching this and imagining the Empreror from Return of the Jedi say, "Let the hate *flow through you!*"


I'm imaging him (in Revenge of the Sith) telling his troops to "Execute Order 66".

----------


## ihsv

> I'm sitting here watching this and imagining the Empreror from Return of the Jedi say, "Let the hate *flow through you!*"


Yeah... "The (NWO) Empire Strikes Back"

----------


## ryanduff

> we are $#@!ed


I'm not bending over and grabbing my ankles just yet...

----------


## Lucille

CA killed themselves!  High taxes, regulations....and Ahnold is begging for federal funds to dig them out of the hole they willingly crawled in.

----------


## ghengis86

we are sooooo $#@!ed.

----------


## Mini-Me

> I'm not bending over and grabbing my ankles just yet...


As hard as it is to see, there IS a silver lining here, as Paulitician mentioned in another thread.  By allowing them to pass this bailout, we're allowing them to dig their graves, because Americans will see that it didn't work once we eventually fall into a great depression.  As much as I hate to say it, we're facing one anyway without tremendous change, so we might as well get it over with by letting Congress do all of the wrong things right now.

Afterwards, this might invite further full-blown socialist intervention, because the bailout "wasn't enough."  On the other hand, it might make more people pause and start questioning things once everything gets REALLY bad.

----------


## jemartinsen81

Is Ron Paul present there, and is he expected to speak?

----------


## Orgoonian

> I'm sitting here watching this and imagining the Empreror from Return of the Jedi say, "Let the hate *flow through you!*"

----------


## ihsv

> As hard as it is to see, there IS a silver lining here, as Paulitician mentioned in another thread.  By allowing them to pass this bailout, we're allowing them to dig their graves, because Americans will see that it didn't work once we eventually fall into a great depression.  They might not be smart enough to see that this contributed, but they'll be smart enough to see it didn't work...
> So on one hand, that might invite further intervention, because it "wasn't enough."  On the other hand, it might make more people pause and start questioning things once everything gets REALLY bad.


We've already seen that the voice of the people fall on deaf ears.

----------


## Lucille

It's not Socialism.  It's FASCISM.

----------


## ryanduff

Another no vote from Jeb Hensarling!

----------


## Lucille

Oh, yes.  We're all soooo confused....

----------


## Mini-Me

> We've already seen that the voice of the people fall on deaf ears.


Kind of - it sorta worked on Monday, but the media manipulated enough people into changing their minds that it let Congress off the hook.

----------


## Lucille

[OK, now I'm scared.]

----------


## jemartinsen81

<edited>

----------


## SWATH

Where is the opposition?  All I hear are the fearleaders.

----------


## Lucille

> That's a very disturbing statement.


  I keek, I keed!

----------


## billjarrett

> That's a very disturbing statement.


Only if you're a journalist.

----------


## teasea

Its time to clean house
grab your broom and follow me

----------


## ihsv

> Its time to clean house
> grab your broom and follow me


Forget the broom, we need an industrial sized blower!

----------


## Sarge

How about an industrial street sweeper.

----------


## Mini-Me

> When the revolution begins, the treasonous MSM "journalists" should be some of the first to be executed.
> 
> ::waves to the NSA:::


I'd rather just let the new talking heads publicly humiliate and shame them every single day, so everybody knows how loathsome they are.  Then we can make a reality TV show out of them eating their own feces on a street corner to survive.

----------


## SWATH

> How about an industrial street sweeper.


How bout just a street sweeper with a few rotary drums

----------


## ihsv

> How about an industrial street sweeper.


Well, first we need about six tons of insecticide to fumigate the place, then we can sweep up and clean house.

----------


## SWATH

Ok Garret is against but is confident it will pass.

----------


## Lucille

Credit != Wealth

----------


## ryanduff

Gary Miller = Sellout

----------


## Lucille

REASON reports:

The House is debating the bailout now and a few members are declaring their switch from "no" votes to "yes" votes. So far:

Jesse Jackson, Jr. (D-IL) [actually made this public yesterday]
John Lewis (D-GA)
Bill Pascrell (D-NJ)
Howard Coble (R-NC)
Gresham Barrett (R-SC)
Zach Wamp (R-TN)

So as of now it still fails 222-211. But we're getting closer.

UPDATE: Elijah Cummings (D-MD) switches. 221-212.

Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (R-FL) too. 220-213. (And bookmark the Politico's Crypt blog.)

----------


## Lucille

No, it's for fat cats in China!

----------


## gjdavis60

My god, they talk like there is an unlimited pool of money to draw from.  They have no fiscal conscience.

----------


## Lucille

REASON commenter: "Joe Knollenberg (R-MI) has also expressed support for the new bill after voting down the first one."

----------


## Lucille

Yes,  Vote NAY.

After this passes, they will write books about these idiots, and for a long time to come.

----------


## SWATH

> Gary Miller = Sellout


Yup

translation: "I do not believe in imprisonment without trial and due process in times of no crime, but in this case there is a crime so we must abduct suspicious people and execute them"

----------


## rockandrollsouls

this is just sickening.

----------


## SWATH

Shays:  "it's not for wall street, it's for puppy dogs and kittens, and rainbows, and the sweet morning dew"

----------


## DFF

Has Ron Paul spoken yet?

----------


## ryanduff

> Has Ron Paul spoken yet?


Nope

----------


## Melissa

Yea my Rep -Mike Pence is still voting NO

----------


## gjdavis60

Representative: Will my special interest get paid?

Barney Frank: Yes!  Everyone gets paid!

----------


## ghengis86

> Nope


does it matter to anybody but us?

----------


## reduen

> Has Ron Paul spoken yet?


He has not spoken yet and I am somewhat doubtfull that he will speak. I imagine him in the backround educating at this time but maybe not...

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Paul Ryan....I hate people that try to talk about something they don't understand.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*RON PAUL on FOX NEWS... NOW!!!*

----------


## smithtg

when does the debate close??  (im not watching))

----------


## ryanduff

This guy must think he's God. I see the storm coming and I'm going to stop it! 

Sorry bud, you can't stop the storm.

----------


## ryanduff

> when does the debate close??  (im not watching))


It ends with a vote around 12:30

----------


## Dorfsmith

> This guy must think he's God. I see the storm coming and I'm going to stop it! 
> 
> Sorry bud, you can't stop the storm.


What an idiot. What are they going to do when this bailout doesn't help?

----------


## Mini-Me

It'd be awesome if a whole bunch of nays decided to yield to Ron Paul.   Doubt it'd happen, though.

----------


## Lucille

The House is debating the bailout now and a few members are declaring their switch from "no" votes to "yes" votes. So far:

Jesse Jackson, Jr. (D-IL) [actually made this public yesterday]
John Lewis (D-GA)
Bill Pascrell (D-NJ)
Howard Coble (R-NC)
Gresham Barrett (R-SC)
Zach Wamp (R-TN)

So as of now it still fails 222-211. But we're getting closer.

UPDATE: Elijah Cummings (D-MD) switches. 221-212.

Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (R-FL) too. 220-213. (And bookmark the Politico's Crypt blog.)

Rep. Judy Biggert (R-IL) switches. 219-214.

Rep. David Scott (D-GA) switches, so it's 218-215. And that's four black caucus members so far who've switched because Barack Obama told them to.

----------


## ryanduff

Oooo! More fancy quotes!

Changed my mind. I'm gonna vote Yea!

/sarcasm

----------


## afmatt

> It ends with a vote around 12:30


Eastern?

----------


## ryanduff

LOL... I want wooden arrows for my kids. But 2 million? Are you F'ing serious?

----------


## ryanduff

> Eastern?


Of course

----------


## Mini-Me

WTF is wrong with Nadler's face?  Is he McCain's cousin or something?

----------


## ryanduff

The sky is falling! Vote now!

----------


## Lucille

"We don't know if this will solve the crisis, but it might."  

Dream on...

----------


## ryanduff

$2 Trillion!?!?!?!

----------


## Lucille

I'm going to send Barton a muffin basket.

----------


## ghengis86

joe barton rocks

----------


## gjdavis60

Thank you Rep. Barton!

----------


## Carole

One of the Reps said Oregon was readying the champaigne for after this bailout bill passes and they get their wooden arrows.

I propose we find a way to put that company out of business.

And once they are out of business and trying to figure out why their wonderful wooden arrow business went down the tubes-we should tell them.

----------


## Mini-Me

Edwards is another flip-flopper...

----------


## ryanduff

Barney: More money for all!!!

Call the treasury! Tell them to fire up the presses, we've got $2 Trillion to print!

----------


## Sarge

Took a quick break. Help me out on the 2 T please. Was it Barton and what did he say.

----------


## Lucille

They keep saying it's 700 B but, that is only at any one time.  As soon as King Henry clears one toxic asset off the books, another one will be bought and added to it

----------


## jemartinsen81

Wooden arrows > Liberty

----------


## ryanduff

I think everyone from Texas has spoken but Ron Paul

----------


## dawnbt

Oh yeah, we're doomed!

----------


## pinkmandy

Kaptur is awesome!!!!!

----------


## Lucille

Rep. Donna Edwards (D-MD) switches: We're at 217-216. There's no chance that this will fail.

----------


## afmatt

Kaptur! I want to kiss that woman.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Rep. Donna Edwards (D-MD) switches: We're at 217-216. There's no chance that this will fail.


Any chance a yes vote will switch to a No?

----------


## Lucille

Please, listen to her!

----------


## jblosser

Ohio is slamming on this.

----------


## Lucille

> Any chance a yes vote will switch to a No?


We can only hope!

----------


## Aldanga

I can't get the stream to play. Any help?

----------


## ihsv

::sighs::

----------


## Sarge

Wait until Paulson spends the 700 B paying off the Saudi's and China off and then comes back asking for more. None for the US. He will do it very fast.

----------


## Lucille

This vote will make America the laughing stock.

If I ever hear "Main Street" again, it will be too soon.

----------


## ihsv

> This vote will make America the laughing stock.


One consolation:  I wonder how many of these turds hold gold or silver?

----------


## ryanduff

Ron Paul is on!!!!

----------


## Lucille

Ron!

----------


## Mini-Me

It's the man!

----------


## jblosser

Here we go!

----------


## StilesBC

go ron!

----------


## SWATH

Paul's on!!!!

----------


## Sarge

Go get em Ron.

----------


## dawnbt

Whooo hoooo

----------


## afmatt

Dr paul!

----------


## reduen

Dr. Paul is on right now...

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Ron gets 2 minutes!

----------


## Otter Mii-kun

> Wait until Paulson spends the 700 B paying off the Saudi's and China off and then comes back asking for more. None for the US. He will do it very fast.


That's exactly what this is about**: bailing out wealthy investors on Wall Street and in Asia while the rest of us will not get one damn cent of this deal!

----------


## smithtg

i cant watch, but Im cheering man

----------


## pinkmandy

God I love this man!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -lotus-

He looks really good today. Gods grant him strength to fight these enemies of the people.

----------


## pinkmandy

God damn it dumbasses! LISTEN TO HIM FOR ONCE.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Ron: *"You're going to guarantee a depression!"*

----------


## Sarge

He gave his best shot.

----------


## SWATH

Ron's exasperated.

----------


## Mini-Me

It's so disheartening how he's surrounded by retards...no offense to people with actual Down syndrome, who are much smarter than THESE retards.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Ron's exasperated.



Yeah, it's bad enough just watching it. He must have a lot of self control to be surrounded by those people and not do something rash.

----------


## dawnbt

> it's so disheartening how he's surrounded by retards.


+10000000000

----------


## Lucille

This bill is the definition of insanity.  

What Ron said is what I have been writing to these idiots for two weeks.

----------


## StilesBC

He looked weary.  

Fighting golaiath is not easy.  Can't say I blame him.

----------


## Aldanga

The stream wasn't working at all, but i came up when Dr. Paul came on. :-)

Now it's flaking again.

----------


## gjdavis60

My C-SPAN stream has gone to hell.

----------


## ihsv



----------


## StilesBC

watch it streaming from CNBC instead.  

http://www.cnbc.com/id/24596546

----------


## penguin

> My C-SPAN stream has gone to hell.


Use the radio stream, less choppy

http://www.c-span.org/Listen/C-SPAN-Radio_wm.aspx

----------


## DFF

The way he ended his speech kinda gave off an "I'm sick and tired of speaking to you idiots, who neither understand, nor care" vibe.

----------


## e3kmouse

> My 91 year old mother's investments!


ROFL!! 91? Get the $#@! out of the market STUPID!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Good speech by Ron. It helped to convince my mom to be against the bailout.

----------


## StilesBC

I can't describe how much I hate Barney Frank and his stupid voice.  

And his stupid face.

----------


## DFF

> Good speech by Ron. It helped to convince my mom to be against the bailout.


Too bad your mom isn't a congresswoman. lol

----------


## jarofclay

> The way he ended his speech kinda gave off an "I'm sick and tired of speaking to you idiots, who neither understand, nor care" vibe.


Totally.

----------


## afmatt

> Good speech by Ron. It helped to convince my mom to be against the bailout.


Have her call her rep NOW

----------


## Aldanga

Why the heck does everyone cite deregulation? ARE THEY COMPLETE IDIOTS?!?!?!?!

----------


## ryanduff

Vote now moved to approx. 12:45PM EST

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Have her call her rep NOW


We have the same rep. A dimbocrat who's completely for the bill.

----------


## Lucille

"Gotta lotta work to do."  

Oh noooo....

----------


## Aldanga

Yeah, that's right, go ahead and paint your "Aye" as responsible.

----------


## Lucille

> Why the heck does everyone site deregulation? ARE THEY COMPLETE IDIOTS?!?!?!?!


It's the political spin.  The Socialist Dems will win this argument just like they "won" the Great Depression one, even though they're absolutely wrong.

----------


## MRoCkEd

well gang, it's gonna pass

----------


## pinkmandy

> I can't describe how much I hate Barney Frank and his stupid voice.  
> 
> And his stupid face.


Yep. I hate him almost as much as I hate Pelosi.

----------


## StilesBC

> Why the heck does everyone site deregulation? ARE THEY COMPLETE IDIOTS?!?!?!?!


Political populism.  It 'sounds' good.

----------


## ryanduff

THESE are the times that try men's souls. The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman. Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not be highly rated. Britain, with an army to enforce her tyranny, has declared that she has a right (not only to TAX) but "to BIND us in ALL CASES WHATSOEVER" and if being bound in that manner, is not slavery, then is there not such a thing as slavery upon earth. Even the expression is impious; for so unlimited a power can belong only to God.

Whether the independence of the continent was declared too soon, or delayed too long, I will not now enter into as an argument; my own simple opinion is, that had it been eight months earlier, it would have been much better. We did not make a proper use of last winter, neither could we, while we were in a dependent state. However, the fault, if it were one, was all our own [NOTE]; we have none to blame but ourselves. But no great deal is lost yet. All that Howe has been doing for this month past, is rather a ravage than a conquest, which the spirit of the Jerseys, a year ago, would have quickly repulsed, and which time and a little resolution will soon recover.

I have as little superstition in me as any man living, but my secret opinion has ever been, and still is, that God Almighty will not give up a people to military destruction, or leave them unsupportedly to perish, who have so earnestly and so repeatedly sought to avoid the calamities of war, by every decent method which wisdom could invent. Neither have I so much of the infidel in me, as to suppose that He has relinquished the government of the world, and given us up to the care of devils; and as I do not, I cannot see on what grounds the king of Britain can look up to heaven for help against us: a common murderer, a highwayman, or a house-breaker, has as good a pretence as he.

'Tis surprising to see how rapidly a panic will sometimes run through a country. All nations and ages have been subject to them. Britain has trembled like an ague at the report of a French fleet of flat-bottomed boats; and in the fourteenth [fifteenth] century the whole English army, after ravaging the kingdom of France, was driven back like men petrified with fear; and this brave exploit was performed by a few broken forces collected and headed by a woman, Joan of Arc. Would that heaven might inspire some Jersey maid to spirit up her countrymen, and save her fair fellow sufferers from ravage and ravishment! Yet panics, in some cases, have their uses; they produce as much good as hurt. Their duration is always short; the mind soon grows through them, and acquires a firmer habit than before. But their peculiar advantage is, that they are the touchstones of sincerity and hypocrisy, and bring things and men to light, which might otherwise have lain forever undiscovered. In fact, they have the same effect on secret traitors, which an imaginary apparition would have upon a private murderer. They sift out the hidden thoughts of man, and hold them up in public to the world. Many a disguised Tory has lately shown his head, that shall penitentially solemnize with curses the day on which Howe arrived upon the Delaware.

As I was with the troops at Fort Lee, and marched with them to the edge of Pennsylvania, I am well acquainted with many circumstances, which those who live at a distance know but little or nothing of. Our situation there was exceedingly cramped, the place being a narrow neck of land between the North River and the Hackensack. Our force was inconsiderable, being not one-fourth so great as Howe could bring against us. We had no army at hand to have relieved the garrison, had we shut ourselves up and stood on our defence. Our ammunition, light artillery, and the best part of our stores, had been removed, on the apprehension that Howe would endeavor to penetrate the Jerseys, in which case Fort Lee could be of no use to us; for it must occur to every thinking man, whether in the army or not, that these kind of field forts are only for temporary purposes, and last in use no longer than the enemy directs his force against the particular object which such forts are raised to defend. Such was our situation and condition at Fort Lee on the morning of the 20th of November, when an officer arrived with information that the enemy with 200 boats had landed about seven miles above; Major General [Nathaniel] Green, who commanded the garrison, immediately ordered them under arms, and sent express to General Washington at the town of Hackensack, distant by the way of the ferry = six miles. Our first object was to secure the bridge over the Hackensack, which laid up the river between the enemy and us, about six miles from us, and three from them. General Washington arrived in about three-quarters of an hour, and marched at the head of the troops towards the bridge, which place I expected we should have a brush for; however, they did not choose to dispute it with us, and the greatest part of our troops went over the bridge, the rest over the ferry, except some which passed at a mill on a small creek, between the bridge and the ferry, and made their way through some marshy grounds up to the town of Hackensack, and there passed the river. We brought off as much baggage as the wagons could contain, the rest was lost. The simple object was to bring off the garrison, and march them on till they could be strengthened by the Jersey or Pennsylvania militia, so as to be enabled to make a stand. We staid four days at Newark, collected our out-posts with some of the Jersey militia, and marched out twice to meet the enemy, on being informed that they were advancing, though our numbers were greatly inferior to theirs. Howe, in my little opinion, committed a great error in generalship in not throwing a body of forces off from Staten Island through Amboy, by which means he might have seized all our stores at Brunswick, and intercepted our march into Pennsylvania; but if we believe the power of hell to be limited, we must likewise believe that their agents are under some providential control.

I shall not now attempt to give all the particulars of our retreat to the Delaware; suffice it for the present to say, that both officers and men, though greatly harassed and fatigued, frequently without rest, covering, or provision, the inevitable consequences of a long retreat, bore it with a manly and martial spirit. All their wishes centred in one, which was, that the country would turn out and help them to drive the enemy back. Voltaire has remarked that King William never appeared to full advantage but in difficulties and in action; the same remark may be made on General Washington, for the character fits him. There is a natural firmness in some minds which cannot be unlocked by trifles, but which, when unlocked, discovers a cabinet of fortitude; and I reckon it among those kind of public blessings, which we do not immediately see, that God hath blessed him with uninterrupted health, and given him a mind that can even flourish upon care.

I shall conclude this paper with some miscellaneous remarks on the state of our affairs; and shall begin with asking the following question, Why is it that the enemy have left the New England provinces, and made these middle ones the seat of war? The answer is easy: New England is not infested with Tories, and we are. I have been tender in raising the cry against these men, and used numberless arguments to show them their danger, but it will not do to sacrifice a world either to their folly or their baseness. The period is now arrived, in which either they or we must change our sentiments, or one or both must fall. And what is a Tory? Good God! What is he? I should not be afraid to go with a hundred Whigs against a thousand Tories, were they to attempt to get into arms. Every Tory is a coward; for servile, slavish, self-interested fear is the foundation of Toryism; and a man under such influence, though he may be cruel, never can be brave.

But, before the line of irrecoverable separation be drawn between us, let us reason the matter together: Your conduct is an invitation to the enemy, yet not one in a thousand of you has heart enough to join him. Howe is as much deceived by you as the American cause is injured by you. He expects you will all take up arms, and flock to his standard, with muskets on your shoulders. Your opinions are of no use to him, unless you support him personally, for 'tis soldiers, and not Tories, that he wants.

I once felt all that kind of anger, which a man ought to feel, against the mean principles that are held by the Tories: a noted one, who kept a tavern at Amboy, was standing at his door, with as pretty a child in his hand, about eight or nine years old, as I ever saw, and after speaking his mind as freely as he thought was prudent, finished with this unfatherly expression, "Well! give me peace in my day." Not a man lives on the continent but fully believes that a separation must some time or other finally take place, and a generous parent should have said, "If there must be trouble, let it be in my day, that my child may have peace;" and this single reflection, well applied, is sufficient to awaken every man to duty. Not a place upon earth might be so happy as America. Her situation is remote from all the wrangling world, and she has nothing to do but to trade with them. A man can distinguish himself between temper and principle, and I am as confident, as I am that God governs the world, that America will never be happy till she gets clear of foreign dominion. Wars, without ceasing, will break out till that period arrives, and the continent must in the end be conqueror; for though the flame of liberty may sometimes cease to shine, the coal can never expire.

America did not, nor does not want force; but she wanted a proper application of that force. Wisdom is not the purchase of a day, and it is no wonder that we should err at the first setting off. From an excess of tenderness, we were unwilling to raise an army, and trusted our cause to the temporary defence of a well-meaning militia. A summer's experience has now taught us better; yet with those troops, while they were collected, we were able to set bounds to the progress of the enemy, and, thank God! they are again assembling. I always considered militia as the best troops in the world for a sudden exertion, but they will not do for a long campaign. Howe, it is probable, will make an attempt on this city [Philadelphia]; should he fail on this side the Delaware, he is ruined. If he succeeds, our cause is not ruined. He stakes all on his side against a part on ours; admitting he succeeds, the consequence will be, that armies from both ends of the continent will march to assist their suffering friends in the middle states; for he cannot go everywhere, it is impossible. I consider Howe as the greatest enemy the Tories have; he is bringing a war into their country, which, had it not been for him and partly for themselves, they had been clear of. Should he now be expelled, I wish with all the devotion of a Christian, that the names of Whig and Tory may never more be mentioned; but should the Tories give him encouragement to come, or assistance if he come, I as sincerely wish that our next year's arms may expel them from the continent, and the Congress appropriate their possessions to the relief of those who have suffered in well-doing. A single successful battle next year will settle the whole. America could carry on a two years' war by the confiscation of the property of disaffected persons, and be made happy by their expulsion. Say not that this is revenge, call it rather the soft resentment of a suffering people, who, having no object in view but the good of all, have staked their own all upon a seemingly doubtful event. Yet it is folly to argue against determined hardness; eloquence may strike the ear, and the language of sorrow draw forth the tear of compassion, but nothing can reach the heart that is steeled with prejudice.

Quitting this class of men, I turn with the warm ardor of a friend to those who have nobly stood, and are yet determined to stand the matter out: I call not upon a few, but upon all: not on this state or that state, but on every state: up and help us; lay your shoulders to the wheel; better have too much force than too little, when so great an object is at stake. Let it be told to the future world, that in the depth of winter, when nothing but hope and virtue could survive, that the city and the country, alarmed at one common danger, came forth to meet and to repulse it. Say not that thousands are gone, turn out your tens of thousands; throw not the burden of the day upon Providence, but "show your faith by your works," that God may bless you. It matters not where you live, or what rank of life you hold, the evil or the blessing will reach you all. The far and the near, the home counties and the back, the rich and the poor, will suffer or rejoice alike. The heart that feels not now is dead; the blood of his children will curse his cowardice, who shrinks back at a time when a little might have saved the whole, and made them happy. I love the man that can smile in trouble, that can gather strength from distress, and grow brave by reflection. 'Tis the business of little minds to shrink; but he whose heart is firm, and whose conscience approves his conduct, will pursue his principles unto death. My own line of reasoning is to myself as straight and clear as a ray of light. Not all the treasures of the world, so far as I believe, could have induced me to support an offensive war, for I think it murder; but if a thief breaks into my house, burns and destroys my property, and kills or threatens to kill me, or those that are in it, and to "bind me in all cases whatsoever" to his absolute will, am I to suffer it? What signifies it to me, whether he who does it is a king or a common man; my countryman or not my countryman; whether it be done by an individual villain, or an army of them? If we reason to the root of things we shall find no difference; neither can any just cause be assigned why we should punish in the one case and pardon in the other. Let them call me rebel and welcome, I feel no concern from it; but I should suffer the misery of devils, were I to make a whore of my soul by swearing allegiance to one whose character is that of a sottish, stupid, stubborn, worthless, brutish man. I conceive likewise a horrid idea in receiving mercy from a being, who at the last day shall be shrieking to the rocks and mountains to cover him, and fleeing with terror from the orphan, the widow, and the slain of America.

There are cases which cannot be overdone by language, and this is one. There are persons, too, who see not the full extent of the evil which threatens them; they solace themselves with hopes that the enemy, if he succeed, will be merciful. It is the madness of folly, to expect mercy from those who have refused to do justice; and even mercy, where conquest is the object, is only a trick of war; the cunning of the fox is as murderous as the violence of the wolf, and we ought to guard equally against both. Howe's first object is, partly by threats and partly by promises, to terrify or seduce the people to deliver up their arms and receive mercy. The ministry recommended the same plan to Gage, and this is what the tories call making their peace, "a peace which passeth all understanding" indeed! A peace which would be the immediate forerunner of a worse ruin than any we have yet thought of. Ye men of Pennsylvania, do reason upon these things! Were the back counties to give up their arms, they would fall an easy prey to the Indians, who are all armed: this perhaps is what some Tories would not be sorry for. Were the home counties to deliver up their arms, they would be exposed to the resentment of the back counties who would then have it in their power to chastise their defection at pleasure. And were any one state to give up its arms, that state must be garrisoned by all Howe's army of Britons and Hessians to preserve it from the anger of the rest. Mutual fear is the principal link in the chain of mutual love, and woe be to that state that breaks the compact. Howe is mercifully inviting you to barbarous destruction, and men must be either rogues or fools that will not see it. I dwell not upon the vapors of imagination; I bring reason to your ears, and, in language as plain as A, B, C, hold up truth to your eyes.

I thank God, that I fear not. I see no real cause for fear. I know our situation well, and can see the way out of it. While our army was collected, Howe dared not risk a battle; and it is no credit to him that he decamped from the White Plains, and waited a mean opportunity to ravage the defenceless Jerseys; but it is great credit to us, that, with a handful of men, we sustained an orderly retreat for near an hundred miles, brought off our ammunition, all our field pieces, the greatest part of our stores, and had four rivers to pass. None can say that our retreat was precipitate, for we were near three weeks in performing it, that the country might have time to come in. Twice we marched back to meet the enemy, and remained out till dark. The sign of fear was not seen in our camp, and had not some of the cowardly and disaffected inhabitants spread false alarms through the country, the Jerseys had never been ravaged. Once more we are again collected and collecting; our new army at both ends of the continent is recruiting fast, and we shall be able to open the next campaign with sixty thousand men, well armed and clothed. This is our situation, and who will may know it. By perseverance and fortitude we have the prospect of a glorious issue; by cowardice and submission, the sad choice of a variety of evils  a ravaged country  a depopulated city  habitations without safety, and slavery without hope  our homes turned into barracks and bawdy-houses for Hessians, and a future race to provide for, whose fathers we shall doubt of. Look on this picture and weep over it! and if there yet remains one thoughtless wretch who believes it not, let him suffer it unlamented.

December 23, 1776

----------


## Lucille

When this intervention fails, their faces are gonna be red.

----------


## Aldanga

"It's 'yes' or 'no.'"

THEN VOTE NO!

----------


## SWATH

Bachus: "we need the bill to save capitalism and to stave off socialism"

----------


## ihsv

When the tube of Ron's speech becomes available, could someone post it here?

----------


## StilesBC

How dare that MF for quoting Thomas Paine and then turning on the constitution in the same sentance.  Give that bastard a pink slip America!

----------


## ryanduff

> How dare that MF for quoting Thomas Paine and then turning on the constitution in the same sentance.  Give that bastard a pink slip America!


My thoughts exactly. Thats why I posted the full text of Paine's quote.

----------


## ihsv

Thanks for the post, Ryanduff

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> When the tube of Ron's speech becomes available, could someone post it here?


This guy is pretty good about posting speeches from Congress- http://www.youtube.com/user/CSPANJUNKIEdotORG

----------


## dawnbt

> well gang, it's gonna pass


I'm afraid you're right!  First thing on our list now.  Work day and night to get these idiots FIRED!!!  Scream it from the rooftops, email everyone you know with the results, band door to door if you have to!

----------


## Sarge

I have another color in mind. Oh wait, that is not a color.

----------


## DFF

> When this intervention fails, their faces are gonna be red.


No. The "Yes" voters are taken care of.

----------


## Dave

That's right, Chip.  This will be a legacy vote.  A legacy of disgrace.

----------


## smithtg

> ROFL!! 91? Get the $#@! out of the market STUPID!!!


*
AGREED!!*

I keep hearing stuff in the MSM interviewing these annoying boomers in their early 60's who are 90% in high risk mutual funds or something.  Now im a tad over 30, I expect to take a hit;  but when Im 60ish, I aint going to have that exposure.  Cry me a river grandma!

----------


## Mckarnin

Ugh! For a minute when Chip said free markets I thought he was going to say no but now it sounds like his idea of preserving free markets is a yes...

----------


## StilesBC

Wow, the amount of doublespeak here is infuriating.  

"I support this bill because I want to preserve free-market capitalism."  WTF ?

And then applause?!??!

----------


## Mini-Me

> Bachus: "we need the bill to save capitalism and to stave off socialism"


There's some irony in what he's saying.  He's blaming the failures of half-assed socialism on capitalism by passing doomed-to-fail socialist measures like this to "save" capitalism...and this is exactly what will usher in full-fledged socialism down the road.

----------


## SWATH

Well, another dip$#@! says "we need this bailout to save the free market and to strengthen America"

----------


## Lucille

> *
> AGREED!!*
> 
> I keep hearing stuff in the MSM interviewing these annoying boomers in their early 60's who are 90% in high risk mutual funds or something.  Now im a tad over 30, I expect to take a hit;  but when Im 60ish, I aint going to have that exposure.  Cry me a river grandma!


LOL!

Uh oh....Frank is going to regulate some more and make things worse.

----------


## Sarge

Barney assumes they will be back next year. Bet a bunch wont after this.

----------


## ryanduff

> Wow, the amount of doublespeak here is infuriating.  
> 
> "I support this bill because I want to preserve free-market capitalism."  WTF ?
> 
> And then applause?!??!


They all have their heads up their Asses, what do you expect?

----------


## SWATH

*Ok FIRE EVERY ONE OF THESE MOTHER $#@!ERS!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ihsv

::sighs again::

----------


## preserveourliberties

They're playing the race card.

----------


## Mckarnin

Oh no! We might cut back on spending and going into debt...that would be terrible...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This bill should be called the "Lobbiest Profiteering Act"

----------


## e3kmouse

Why doesn't RP or someone else fillibuster??????????????????????

----------


## jemartinsen81

I hope Jim DeMint will be speaking, he's a good advocate of capitalism and strongly against this bill.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Why doesn't RP or someone else fillibuster??????????????????????


u can only do that in the senate

----------


## Aldanga

> Why doesn't RP or someone else fillibuster??????????????????????


I'm pretty sure you can't filibuster in the House. That's only in the Senate.

----------


## ryanduff

> This bill should be called the "Lobbiest Profiteering Act"


They talk about piracy and people staling from musicians and movie studios... Congress is the real pirates as they steal money out of every U.S. Citizen's pockets!

----------


## Sarge

Jim DeMint is a Senator. Not involved today.

----------


## Mckarnin

That guy seriously thinks that the amount used will be significantly LESS than the $700 billion...ROTFL!!!!!! I think it will just be the beginning.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

WTF taxing foreign countries, and he thinks it will cost LESS than $840 BN??!?!

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Barney assumes they will be back next year. Bet a bunch wont after this.


Yup. I will do everything within my power to make these guys lose their jobs.

----------


## Mini-Me

> u can only do that in the senate


...and none of our Senators had the guts to do it.

----------


## jemartinsen81

> Jim DeMint is a Senator. Not involved today.


Ah, of course.

----------


## afmatt

> Why doesn't RP or someone else fillibuster??????????????????????


They can't...




> Filibusters do not occur in legislative bodies in which time for debate is strictly limited by procedural rules. The House did not adopt rules restricting debate until 1842, and the filibuster was used in that body before that time.

----------


## Sarge

Same here. Make sure we get the final list.

----------


## ryanduff

People, what we've got here is... failure to communicate

----------


## Lucille

Don't act!  Please!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

These jackasses are intentionally speaking about the 777 point drop in the Dow, and intentionally ignoring Tuesday's gain of 500 pts

----------


## kirkblitz

why do these fat $#@!s get to decide who can speak and who cant? Dont they all deserve a chance?!

----------


## Mckarnin

I still can't believe all of these business owners who are making payroll with credit. If you have to use credit to make payroll you probably shouldn't be in business.

----------


## preserveourliberties

This reminds me of "Mr. Smith goes to Washington"

----------


## ihsv

> I still can't believe all of these business owners who are making payroll with credit. If you have to use credit to make payroll you probably shouldn't be in business.


Indeed

----------


## Aldanga

> I still can't believe all of these business owners who are making payroll with credit. If you have to use credit to make payroll you probably shouldn't be in business.


Exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## Lucille

<gag>  OMG!  Pat yourself on the back for paving 100 miles of the Road to the Second Great Depression much???

----------


## GunnyFreedom

F-U and all this talk about pensions and retirement accounts.  What happens 6 months from now when it costs $20 to buy a gallon of milk????  How will THAT effect those on fixed incomes???

----------


## ryanduff

Steny Hoyer is a dumbass. I bet he didn't even read the 500+ page bill he's about to vote yes on.

----------


## Aldanga

I'm thinking these House members don't even write their speeches, aside from Dr. Paul.

----------


## ihsv

I try very hard to refrain from wishing evil on other people, no matter how sick they are... but I'm having a hard time on that score right now.

----------


## Mckarnin

Why does he get to speak for so long? I need to learn more about Congressional procedure.

----------


## Mini-Me

> I still can't believe all of these business owners who are making payroll with credit. If you have to use credit to make payroll you probably shouldn't be in business.


No kidding!  Seriously, as the old phrase goes, "WHO DOES THAT?!?"

In any case, this train wreck reminds me of how unbelievably mediocre the minds of our representatives are...it just boggles the mind how they actually get elected.

----------


## ryanduff

Speaking of the FDIC... this is only for the rich. What middle-class American has $250,000 in a bank account, let alone $100,000. More like $100.

----------


## Ninja Homer

2 acronyms to familiarize yourself with:

BOHICA - Bend Over Here It Comes Again

FUBAR - $#@!ed Up Beyond All Recognition

----------


## DFF

Other than Dr. Paul, I have yet to hear a single Rep. even mention the Fed...

----------


## Aldanga

> speaking of the fdic... This is only for the rich. What middle-class american has $250,000 in a bank account, let alone $100,000. More like $100.


+1776

----------


## Otter Mii-kun

> F-U and all this talk about pensions and retirement accounts.  What happens 6 months from now when it costs $20 to buy a gallon of milk????  How will THAT effect those on fixed incomes???


Apparently they don't know that this will spark hyperinflation or they just don't give a $#@!. 

I'm so sick of crap about how "helping the stock/housing market/economy/employment/avoiding recession is more important than fighting inflation".

----------


## JenH88

Structured propaganda.. that's all I hear..

----------


## N13

These are dark days.

----------


## Mini-Me

I don't know how Ron Paul does it...if I were him I'd just be weeping all day long as I listened to this continued idiocy after trying to warn everyone for thirty years.

----------


## afmatt

> This reminds me of "Mr. Smith goes to Washington"


Except there's going to be no happy ending...

----------


## ryanduff

More money + pork != a better bill

----------


## Mckarnin

Are they always thanking eachother and calling eachother "gentle" and "honorable" and extolling eachother's virtues or are they just kissing up because they know they have an extra large audience?

----------


## raystone

this bs rhetoric is making me physically ill

----------


## ihsv

> 2 acronyms to familiarize yourself with:
> 
> BOHICA - Bend Over Here It Comes Again
> 
> FUBAR - $#@!ed Up Beyond All Recognition


That's funny, but somehow I can't laugh right now

----------


## Sarge

This guy thinks fraud is in the American interest.

----------


## Chibioz

This really is infuriating

----------


## Ninja Homer

Is Boehner really crying?  Maybe he realized he's voting against God.

----------


## DFF

In God we trust, Boehner? It's more like in Bernanke we trust...$#@!head.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

All this "imperfect bill" but "must act" propaganda ... it's the same kind of thinking that got us the Iraq war, the Patriot Act and FISA. And this one will be even more of a disaster than all those others combined.

----------


## StilesBC

Ahh yes, God told me to vote for the bill!!! 

If you're against it, you are the anti-christ!  

And anti-american! 

My head is going to f'n explode.  I need to turn this $#@! off.

----------


## ghengis86

what a $#@!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Nancy is speaking. [pukes]

----------


## Mckarnin

Ugh!!! His father looking down on us from heaven in pride at passing the legislation.

----------


## ryanduff

I hope, if this passes, that it's at least a close vote to show that there was still strong opposition. If there are a ton of flip-floppers and it becomes a landslide like the Senate vote, we're all $#@!ed.

----------


## SWATH

It is definitely curious that all the pro-bailout people are singing that EXACT same tune.

----------


## preserveourliberties

Bernancke / Paulson = Taylor
Barney Frank = The Silver Knight
Ron Paul = Jefferson Smith
The boy scouts = us

----------


## ryanduff

> Nancy is speaking. [pukes]


I hope she pisses off enough people again like she did on Monday. God save us all.

----------


## itshappening

they're all sucking each others cock, it's sick

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Yes! Lets look forward to socialism.

----------


## jkr

same song writer...

----------


## Ninja Homer

Do they still just need a majority vote rather than 2/3?

----------


## acptulsa

> All this "imperfect bill" but "must act" propaganda ... .


You must act?  Fine!  Go shoot the wrong guy and see if it helps!!

----------


## DFF

I like the "catastrophe" propaganda from California. Nice touch, scumbags.

----------


## ryanduff

I want to shoot my TV every time I look at her face.

----------


## salinaspaul

dang, Nancy, maybe they can hold on to their five-yr-old car a little longer, eh?

----------


## Aldanga

> they're all sucking each others cock, it's sick


It's a massive orgy.

----------


## kirkblitz

> I want to shoot my TV every time I look at her face.


wow alot of plastic surgery nancy?

----------


## Sarge

Simple majority required, I believe.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I like the "catastrophe" propaganda from California. Nice touch, scumbags.


Yup. They timed everything perfectly.

----------


## Ninja Homer

F'ing Pelosi!  If the first bill was unacceptable, why did you try to get it pushed through with a voice vote?  Why did you vote for it?  Why did you continue to try to get it pushed through?  2-faced bitch!

----------


## Mini-Me

> wow alot of plastic surgery nancy?


She actually kind of reminds me of a Terminator mechanical skeleton with flesh and makeup layered on top.

----------


## Maverick

All of this talk about "this is what we have been sent to do" and "this is what is right for the American people" bull$#@! is really pissing me off. Stop the blatant $#@!ing lying. WE sent all of you a very CLEAR message to vote against this. Don't sit there and pretend that we told you otherwise.

----------


## Lucille

I still cannot believe that dingbat is 2nd in line.

----------


## Mckarnin

I just love the way this is promoted as "main st.", "Mr. and Mrs. Jones", retirees, etc... What??? Also, how much money are they capping compensation at for CEO's?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Why do we have to protect everything? If its going to crash, let it crash.

----------


## ryanduff

> She actually kind of reminds me of a Terminator mechanical skeleton with flesh and makeup layered on top.


Better be careful. I hear she's a fembot and will blow you up if you speak ill of her.

----------


## Lucille

They are lying to everyone.

----------


## DFF

Pfff...the party's over! $#@!, those motherfuckers at Goldman Sachs etc. are popping $#@!ing champagne bottles right now!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I just love the way this is promoted as "main st.", "Mr. and Mrs. Jones", retirees, etc... What??? Also, how much money are they capping compensation at for CEO's?


Yup. I have yet to here them talk about the street I live on.

----------


## pinkmandy

Nancy Pelosi belongs in prison. She's a traitor to this country imo. Evil freaking woman.

----------


## -lotus-

we need to get this blood sucking leech voted out of office asap

----------


## Lucille

Oh, yeah.  There it is, the "mental health" mandate which will usher in Socialized medicine.

----------


## frasu

Ron Paul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK2QjMydQpU

----------


## ryanduff

> Yup. I have yet to here them talk about the street I live on.


I thought Main St was where all the businesses making payroll on credit set up shop...

----------


## Sarge

Wake up CA and vote her out fast.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Shut up and vote so we can all get on with our lives.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Simple majority required, I believe.


Yeah, that's what I'm assuming.  They had to pass some "martial law" thing to make it a simple majority on Monday and Tuesday... I wonder why it is a simple majority today?  Because it's an amendment to a previously passed bill maybe?

----------


## billjarrett

> Do they still just need a majority vote rather than 2/3?


I could have sworn the suspension of rules vote was only for Monday & Tuesday, or did I miss something?

----------


## Lucille

I have seen the future, and it is bleak.

"Fiscal discipline" with Obama and a Dem controlled Congress?  MMm hm.

High taxes here we come!  Nothing better for a recession than hyperinflation and taxing the people!

----------


## Chibioz

Thanks for the youtube!

----------


## ryanduff

Pelosi: Will it work? We'll see. 

Correct answer: No, it will not work. You are the weakest link!

----------


## Mini-Me

> Better be careful. I hear she's a fembot and will blow you up if you speak ill of her.


Impossible!  Fembots are attractive.  She looks more like a dragon, so she has to be more like a plain-old terminator.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Let the vote begin!

----------


## ryanduff

Time for a vote. I'm scared.

----------


## pacelli

The verbal aye's definitely outnumbered the nay's.

----------


## Sarge

No more deficit spending.  How many buy that? 

Nancy will regret that statement.

----------


## ryanduff

This looks bad...

----------


## Aldanga

> The verbal aye's definitely outnumbered the nay's.


No doubt.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Does Pelosi have friends that live on Main Street named Mr. & Mrs. Jones that own a bank?

----------


## Lucille

Oh dear God...please rain fire and brimstone down on the US Capitol, NOW!  PLEASE!

----------


## kirkblitz

good luck guys, see you in the hills during the revolution i suppose

----------


## Adrian.Bisson

Well this is the moment.  This is where you'll tell your grandkids you were on the day America died.

----------


## Mckarnin

Those aye's were on a resolution to be added..I think.

----------


## preserveourliberties

Ahh!  My C-Span is cutting out.  What's going on?

----------


## ryanduff

I think its time we call in Iran to bomb D.C.

----------


## Aldanga

> good luck guys, see you in the hills during the revolution i suppose


I will not let these $#@!ers destroy my country.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Oh dear God...please rain fire and brimstone down on the US Capitol, NOW!  PLEASE!


Noo! Ron Paul is still there. Wait till he leaves.

----------


## smithtg

stock market is surging now

imagine that

----------


## Mini-Me

> Well this is the moment.  This is where you'll tell your grandkids you were on the day America died.


Actually, we should just add it to the list of times when America's dead body was desecrated.

----------


## Aldanga

> Ahh!  My C-Span is cutting out.  What's going on?


Roll call vote.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/24596546

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wow! Yes- 83 No- 32

----------


## Vote Waterman 2028

> The verbal aye's definitely outnumbered the nay's.


yeah i was surprised to hear so few nays.  It also seems like there is not as many congressmen/woman on the floor this time, are they not all there?!

----------


## Mckarnin

Hear that..they need 2/3rds

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> good luck guys, see you in the hills during the revolution i suppose





> Well this is the moment.  This is where you'll tell your grandkids you were on the day America died.


I have tears in my eyes already.

----------


## ghengis86

wow...say goodbye to your country.

----------


## JVParkour

We are losing so far...91 yeas too 35 nays... a sad day in history.

----------


## Lucille

From Freedom to Fascism.

----------


## jemartinsen81

They need 2/3 to pass it?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

There are more yes Republicans than no. Crap.

----------


## dawnbt

> Oh dear God...please rain fire and brimstone down on the US Capitol, NOW!  PLEASE!


Amen

----------


## ghengis86

> From Freedom to Fascism.


acutally its a little fascism to a whole lot more FASCISM

----------


## Vote Waterman 2028

WOW, theres laredy enough republicans switched over to change it from last time.  Unless the democrats come out and change there vote, its as good as passed....

----------


## billjarrett

> There are more yes Republicans than no. Crap.


We need a list of the floppers, and go out on offensive against them.

----------


## kirkblitz

its a simple majority needed to pass  so 5-4 would pass

----------


## Mckarnin

Yes, the speaker guy on c-span said that they need 218 yea's for a 2/3rd majority for it to pass.

----------


## JVParkour

I believe so yea, they need 217 yea's if i remember correctly

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Yes- 108
no-- 41

----------


## dawnbt

How long will we continue to let them ram us?

----------


## Mckarnin

I wonder if they every play chicken...you know, wait until the last second to see if it got enough to pass and then vote no so they can claim that they were against it during the election.

----------


## kirkblitz

> Yes, the speaker guy on c-span said that they need 218 yea's for a 2/3rd majority for it to pass.


o well looks at this rate its going to be 300-43 with the rest not even voting probably

----------


## werdd

freedom to facism. started in 1913, ended today.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Yes, the speaker guy on c-span said that they need 218 yea's for a 2/3rd majority for it to pass.


That's not a 2/3 majority.  There are 435 Congresspeople, so that's only a bare majority.  2/3 would be 290 needed.

----------


## kirkblitz

> I wonder if they every play chicken...you know, wait until the last second to see if it got enough to pass and then vote no so they can claim that they were against it during the election.


half the senators did that yesterday they didnt vote till 2nd round after it was guarnteed to pass

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

About 8.5 minutes left.

----------


## JVParkour

I bet they do....frickin fascism

----------


## acptulsa

> I wonder if they every play chicken...you know, wait until the last second to see if it got enough to pass and then vote no so they can claim that they were against it during the election.


Yes.  Often.

----------


## salinaspaul

who the hell is laughing?

----------


## ryanduff

I can hear some pampas $#@! laughing on the floor. That disgusts me.

----------


## Mckarnin

Can a majority choose not to vote on the bill?




> o well looks at this rate its going to be 300-43 with the rest not even voting probably

----------


## barcop

This a vote to include the Senate amendments... NOT the vote for the actual bill.

----------


## ryanduff

Dow dropped 50 points since the vote started.

----------


## JVParkour

Huh? What do you mean barcop?

----------


## Aldanga

> This a vote to include the Senate amendments... NOT the vote for the actual bill.


Hmmm... Really? I surely hope so.

I think you're right.

----------


## frasu

> who the hell is laughing?


some evil laughing to make the crime obvious

----------


## ryanduff

> This a vote to include the Senate amendments... NOT the vote for the actual bill.


So there's another vote??? No wonder they can't seem to get anything done! Although, the way they do things, that might be good...

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> This a vote to include the Senate amendments... NOT the vote for the actual bill.


The Senate amendment IS the bailout. So yes, this is THE VOTE.

----------


## Lucille

Via Vox Popoli




> Many events in Washington, on Wall Street and elsewhere around the country have led to what has been called the most serious financial crisis since the 1930s. But decisions made at a brief meeting on April 28, 2004, explain why the problems could spin out of control. The agency’s failure to follow through on those decisions also explains why Washington regulators did not see what was coming.
> 
> On that bright spring afternoon, the five members of the Securities and Exchange Commission met in a basement hearing room to consider an urgent plea by the big investment banks.
> 
> They wanted an exemption for their brokerage units from an old regulation that limited the amount of debt they could take on. The exemption would unshackle billions of dollars held in reserve as a cushion against losses on their investments. Those funds could then flow up to the parent company, enabling it to invest in the fast-growing but opaque world of mortgage-backed securities; credit derivatives, a form of insurance for bond holders; and other exotic instruments.
> 
> The five investment banks led the charge, including Goldman Sachs, which was headed by Henry M. Paulson Jr. Two years later, he left to become Treasury secretary.
> 
> A lone dissenter — a software consultant and expert on risk management — weighed in from Indiana with a two-page letter to warn the commission that the move was a grave mistake. He never heard back from Washington.
> ...





> The big banks wanted the freedom to fail. The regulators acceded to their request. The American people must let the big banks experience the consequences of their actions; if they do not, they can rest assured that they will suffer worse consequences than those with which they are being threatened today. It's not likely, but here's hoping that enough congressmen will stick to their guns once more and again refuse to roll over and play whore for Wall Street.

----------


## werdd

is it conceivable that they will vote for the ammendments, but then not vote for the actual bill?

----------


## jemartinsen81

Meanwhile, at the White House:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7edeOEuXdMU

----------


## relative

> This a vote to include the Senate amendments... NOT the vote for the actual bill.


that's correct. c-span vote is titled "on motion to concur in senate amendments"

----------


## Ninja Homer

> This a vote to include the Senate amendments... NOT the vote for the actual bill.


hmmm.... so do they need 2/3 on this then?

----------


## afmatt

> That's not a 2/3 majority.  There are 435 Congresspeople, so that's only a bare majority.  2/3 would be 290 needed.


Pretty sure they only need a simple majority - makes me sick.

----------


## cska80

Do you think our founding fathers ever imagined we would be witnessing the death of America and the Constitution live on something called the internet or television?

----------


## barcop

The amendents to the original bill the the Senate included have to be voted on by the house first, before they can be included in the final bill vote.

The final bill is voted on next.

They are talking about it on CNBC if you need more info.

----------


## jblosser

> The Senate amendment IS the bailout. So yes, this is THE VOTE.


It's not the vote on final passage, but there's little reason to expect the next vote will differ at all unless for some reason people support the Senate amendments but not the final bill.

----------


## werdd

> They only need a simple majority - makes me sick.


because they declared legislative marshall law last week.

----------


## Sandra

they need 218 votes.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Did you hear the Congress Clown, Dan LUNGREN from CA?

My Momma only has what her dad left to her, that's all. I spoke to USED CAR DEALERS and they can't get loans. Small businesses can't pay their employees... THey NEED A LOAN, to pay their EMPLOYEES? WTF?  I have NEVER heard SUCH GARBAGE in justifying spending $850 BILLION dollars. 

This clown used to be the COMPTROLLER of the state of California like he says? This shows, he's another CONGRESS CRITTER that's part of the FACADE, the CHARADE, and excuses to spend the TAXPAYERS money, even though the OVERWHELMING majority of voters object.

I guess it's time to track ALL these CONGRESS CRITTERS and where their Campaign FINANCING comes from, for their elections/re-elections!

----------


## reduen

I honestly did not think that it would pass as overwhelmingly as it seems it will now...

----------


## JVParkour

Thanks for the explaination barcop, I appreciate it.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> that's correct. c-span vote is titled "on motion to concur in senate amendments"


"motion to concur in senate amendments" IS THE BAILOUT. You think they're going to officially call it "the bailout"? No.

----------


## Ninja Homer

CNBC just said this vote is on final passage

----------


## Mini-Me

> Pretty sure they only need a simple majority - makes me sick.


Yeah, me too - I was just correcting the person who thought 218 meant two thirds.
In any case...I guess today's a good day to finally start my food shortage preparations.

----------


## Lucille

Clapping???!

----------


## relative

> "motion to concur in senate amendments" IS THE BAILOUT. You think they're going to officially call it "the bailout"? No.


no, but they're not going to call it "amendment".

----------


## reduen

182 to 96.... It seems that they really do not care what we think  anymore.

----------


## werdd

we are just human $#@!ing cattle to these god damn clowns...

----------


## frasu

what are the votes?

----------


## JVParkour

Geeez...they got it. All the retards are clapping and whistling like its a party or something....

----------


## Sarge

Yes go ahead and applaud you idiots.

----------


## Maverick

I hope the list gets posted soon. We need to know which of these $#@!s voted for this. Looks like there's going to be a lot of people to vote out of office.

----------


## ghengis86

that's it

----------


## Chibioz

Gentlemen, it's been an honor playing with you tonight.

----------


## Mandrik

> that's it


In more ways than one.

----------


## -lotus-

goodbye America, you were great while you lasted.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> no, but they're not going to call it "amendment".


Yes they are. They have. The bailout is an amendment the Senate added to a bill the House already passed. If the House concurs (votes for) the amendment, it's a done deal.

----------


## werdd

there goes our country, sold out by the bankers and elite of america. Our elected congressman no longer listen to us.

----------


## pinkmandy



----------


## reduen

We should create wanted posters and post them up everywhere of each of the representatives that voted for this thing...

----------


## Mini-Me

> no, but they're not going to call it "amendment".


Well, it's an amendment because of this:
Ordinarily, appropriations bills MUST originate in the House.  This time the Senate got around that by adding the bailout as an amendment to a *previous* House appropriations bill.  The House then gets to vote on any amendments the Senate adds...
So unless there's more than one amendment, this would indeed be called voting on the Senate's amendments.

----------


## ryanduff

CSpan says "Final Vote on Bill" at the bottom.

----------


## V3n

clapping when it passed 218... 

240 for
160 against

at time I write this

----------


## kirkblitz

wow this is so $#@!en funny, a $#@! load have swithched, god damn it osama why didnt you finish the job?

----------


## Lucille

> there goes our country, sold out by the bankers and elite of america. Our elected congressman no longer listen to us.


They think we're "confused" and don't know what's "best for us."

----------


## ghengis86

254 yea
166 nay

----------


## pacelli

Lots of laughter and smiling going on in there right now.  Bloody communists.

----------


## V3n

my congressman better not have switched his vote!  I just sent him a big THANK YOU email the other day!

----------


## Ninja Homer

Once it was apparent that it passed, all the spineless bitches who were holding their vote jumped in in favor.  They just want to be on the winning side.

----------


## Mini-Me

> wow this is so $#@!en funny, a $#@! load have swithched, *<censored out part I'm suggesting to edit so that if he does, it'll be edited >*(


Editing your comment might be a good idea if you don't want to be put on a DHS watch list as a "terrorist sympathizer," you know...

----------


## erin moore

Today is my birthday. Hooray.

----------


## ryanduff

At a time such as this, why the hell would you be laughing??? Other than the fact you know you're a criminal and just fleeced American Citizens.

----------


## pacelli

263 (yea) to 171 (nay).  We just got $#@!ed. "The motion is adopted".

----------


## aravoth

I don't know how I'm going to explain this to my daughter when she asks me how the USA went bankrupt. 

just over 200 years......such a short life.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

263 - 171

Game over.

----------


## kirkblitz

> Editing your comment might be a good idea if you don't want to be put on a DHS watch list as a "terrorist sympathizer," you know...


probably.

----------


## afmatt

Ladies and gentlemen - it has been an honor to serve with you to this point.

Lets bury them in the elections.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

> Yes go ahead and applaud you idiots.



Reminds me of Stars Wars: Revenge of the Sith  when Padme said in the Senate, "So this is how Democracy dies......with thunderous applause."

----------


## Lucille

CLAPPING!!!!

These craven criminals are UNBELIEVABLE

----------


## ghengis86

263 yea
171 nay

final

----------


## preserveourliberties

263 Yea
171 Nay

----------


## cska80

Is anyone watching the Dow instantly falling?

----------


## Maverick

263 scumbags to boot out of office. We have a lot of work to do.

----------


## werdd

i want the roll call. i want to see who are the traitors.

----------


## ghengis86

notice how quickly the vote is closed compared to monday

----------


## pacelli

> Today is my birthday. Hooray.


I'm a libra too.  Too bad these bastards didn't balance their decision-making.

----------


## acptulsa

The revolution has now begun.  The first battle is scheduled for November Fourth.  Get prepared.  The perfect storm has arrived.  People are pissed.  Educate them on what they're pissed about and get out the vote!

Do we have a roll call yet?

----------


## preserveourliberties

What did that guy say?

----------


## Mckarnin

I am going to look on the sunny side and say that this will buy us a few more weeks or months to put some food and cash aside against the coming ramifications to this.

----------


## ryanduff

Dow went back up then dropped another 150 points. Looks like the bill passage worked!!!

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Today is my birthday. Hooray.


Happy Birthday!  I hope you asked for food, ammo, gold, and silver. 

But seriously, Happy Birthday!

----------


## durden0

Did paul not get to speak in the debates?

----------


## jblosser

Roll Call will show up here:
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/index.asp

----------


## Mini-Me

> Did paul not get to speak in the debates?


He did, but people listened about as much as usual.

----------


## jjockers

Weird, someone at thecapitolist.com predicted exactly 171 no votes.

----------


## Chibioz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK2QjMydQpU Paul's speech again

----------


## Mckarnin

There's an intelligent sounding guy on the c-span phone line right now.

----------


## pyrazole2

My shrewd investments were making money all week...the house just undid all my gains for the week in less than 5 minutes.  I'm out, it's all going to gold now.  I'm pissed.

----------


## Otter Mii-kun

> Reminds me of Stars Wars: Revenge of the Sith  when Padme said in the Senate, "So this is how Democracy dies......with thunderous applause."


"The Republic will be Reorganized into the FIRST... GALACTIC.... EMPIRE! For a SAFE and SECURE... SOCIETY!"

I wonder if Bush will be doing a press conference later announcing that our country will be reorganized into a dictatorship, just like Palpatine did with the Galaxy?

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> The revolution has now begun.  The first battle is scheduled for November Fourth.  Get prepared.  The perfect storm has arrived.  People are pissed.  Educate them on what they're pissed about and get out the vote!
> 
> Do we have a roll call yet?


+1776




> I am going to look on the sunny side and say that this will buy us a few more weeks or months to put some food and cash aside against the coming ramifications to this.


That's what I'm hoping now. I need a few more weeks at least.

----------


## jjockers

I quote, in answer to how many no votes:

"171...seems like a nice number"

----------


## Mckarnin

Happy birthday Erin! 

Mine is in 4 days and I think I'll take folks up on the food and gold for my bday. :-) yippee!

----------


## dawnbt

> Today is my birthday. Hooray.


Mine is Jan 20th!  Regardless of the outcome...it will suck!

----------


## pinkmandy

> Today is my birthday. Hooray.


Woot! Happy Birthday to you and to the new Amerika!

----------


## erin moore

> Happy Birthday!  I hope you asked for food, ammo, gold, and silver. 
> 
> But seriously, Happy Birthday!



Thanks. And I pretty much did. Waiting for the CCDW permit to come in for the new state we moved to. I think ammo is going to be more valuable than gold eventually. Especially in scarcity.

----------


## ihsv

A moment of silence...

----------


## ryanduff

I thought this bill was supposed to cause the market to spike? Its dropping faster than Monday.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> "The Republic will be Reorganized into the FIRST... GALACTIC.... EMPIRE! For a SAFE and SECURE... SOCIETY!"
> 
> I wonder if Bush will be doing a press conference later announcing that our country will be reorganized into a dictatorship, just like Palpatine did with the Galaxy?


Yes, CNBC just said Bush will be on soon to make an announcement.

My guess is he's announcing that the 2008 election is over and he won, we are now under martial law, and he now owns the souls of all Americans, as expressed in the fine print of the "rescue bill".

----------


## Lucille

The Dow is tanking on its passing.  How will these geniuses explain that?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Yes, CNBC just said Bush will be on soon to make an announcement.
> 
> My guess is he's announcing that the 2008 election is over and he won, we are now under martial law, and he now owns the souls of all Americans, as expressed in the fine print of the "rescue bill".


All hail King George!

----------


## TheTyke

Happy Birthday from KY!

----------


## Lucille

> All hail King George!


GWB isn't King!  He's King Henry's lackey.

----------


## werdd

i find it pecuilar that http://finance.yahoo.com/ has removed its DJIA

----------


## erin moore

> The Dow is tanking on its passing.  How will these geniuses explain that?


"See, we _told_ you things were bad. This would have been even worse without us."

----------


## Mini-Me

Happy birthday!  Your present is on C-SPAN!

----------


## Lucille

> "See, we _told_ you things were bad. This would have been even worse without us."


Or maybe, "All we need is more more MORE!"

----------


## Maverick

> The Dow is tanking on its passing.  How will these geniuses explain that?


Define "tanking." I didn't check the market numbers earlier, but for the last 10-15 minutes it has been up 110-150. It's at +119 right now.

----------


## OhioMichael

Roll Call is up

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll680.xml

----------


## preserveourliberties

Where is the roll call?

----------


## Lucille

Here comes the politicking....

----------


## kirkblitz

> Define "tanking." I didn't check the market numbers earlier, but for the last 10-15 minutes it has been up 110-150. It's at +119 right now.


it was up like 300

----------


## werdd

My congressman voted nay. Naugebauer.

----------


## Maverick

> Roll Call is up
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll680.xml


Whoa. That many Republicans changed their vote at the last second?

----------


## ryanduff

> Roll Call is up
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll680.xml


That vote was at 10:34AM... wrong vote... there were 205 Nays on that vote, not the same...

----------


## jblosser

> Roll Call is up
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll680.xml


No, 680 was the vote to have debate and no amendments.  The next one that goes up should be the right one.

----------


## werdd

Notice tancredo didnt vote, what a pussy

----------


## WokeUpDazed

Am speechless at what happened.  I feel like I just watched a trainwreck in slow-motion.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Roll Call is up
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll680.xml


Yup, looks like my congressman (Ron Klein) is about to get an e-mail.

----------


## pilby

> Whoa. That many Republicans changed their vote at the last second?


no no... NOW it's up here:

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll681.xml

----------


## lasenorita

> Roll Call is up
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll680.xml


That makes no sense. CNN is reporting that "Congress voted _263 to 171_ in favor of the bailout bill, which will now go to President Bush to be signed."  Did they change their votes? 

ETA: Here's the actual roll call: FINAL VOTE RESULTS FOR ROLL CALL 681

----------


## jblosser

There it is:
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll681.xml

----------


## salinaspaul

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll681.xml

----------


## ryanduff

Here's the correct roll

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll681.xml

----------


## KenInMontiMN

ITS UP NOW-
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll681.xml

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Alright, anybody know what to write to my congressman who voted yes?

----------


## werdd

looks like my district has some balls. go naugebauer. $#@! our senators though.

----------


## Mandrik

My Congressman (Platts-R PA) voted no.  I think I'll go make a phone call.  Too bad PA Senators suck a fat one.

----------


## erin moore

> Alright, anybody know what to write to my congressman who voted yes?


"I hate you. You fleeced my child's future."

----------


## salinaspaul

My loosely adopted congresswoman (Boyda - D - KS) still voted no.  Good.

The congressman of my hometown's district, where pretty much all of my family (minus wife and kids, of course) lives (Lampson - D - TX) still voted no.  Good.

In Kansas, overall voting remains unchanged from Monday, with Moore still being the lone "Aye" in the state.  He needs to go.

----------


## ryanduff

Dow was up as much as 314 (just before the vote) and is not up only 23 points

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Dow was up as much as 314 (just before the vote) and is not up only 23 points


Its recovering again. Now up over 100 points.

----------


## ryanduff

> My Congressman (Platts-R PA) voted no.  I think I'll go make a phone call.  Too bad PA Senators suck a fat one.


Platts is my Rep too. I called yesterday morning and was informed he was planning on voting no. I'm glad he stuck to his guns and voted no today.

----------


## Mandrik

> Platts is my Rep too. I called yesterday morning and was informed he was planning on voting no. I'm glad he stuck to his guns and voted no today.


Absolutely.  I'm not really a fan of his at all, but I promised to vote for him in November if he stuck with his no vote.

----------


## Lucille

Renzi voted NAY but he's buried in a corruption scandal and is not up for re-election.

I've thank him every day since his "nay" vote, and begged him to do it again today.

----------


## Sarge

Shadegg just earned two votes out of office and as many more as I can drumb up. 

He is up this Nov.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Republican Rep. Sue Myrick* of *North Carolina*, who said she was switching her vote to favor the measure, said of McCain: "They told me he was going to call me. He didn't." 

Looking ahead to election day, she added, "*I may lose this race over this vote*, but that's OK with me. This is the right vote for the country."

----------


## Lucille

> Shadegg just earned two votes out of office and as many more as I can drumb up. 
> 
> He is up this Nov.


I cannot believe Shadegg caved.  That is very disappointing.

----------


## ryanduff

I thought the sky was supposed to fall if they didn't pass this bill _now_... They passed it but I can still see the sky crumble... maybe thats just fire raining down...

/sarcasm

----------


## Lucille

Manufacturing jobs lost?  Hard to believe with all the business-friendly regulations and low corporate taxes here in Amerika, huh? /sarcasm

----------


## pyrazole2

> Its recovering again. Now up over 100 points.


The indexes are recovering, many of which have stocks that get handouts from the bailout...look at the rest of the market!

----------


## Lucille

Your "Actions" are what got us into this mess in the first place!  STOP ACTING ALREADY!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Manufacturing jobs lost?  Hard to believe with all the business-friendly regulations and low corporate taxes here in Amerika, huh? /sarcasm


We've been LOSING A MASSIVE AMOUNT OF JOBS... for the past 8 years!

Of course the Congress Critters will blame this WASTE package on everything but themselves.

They'll all take credit when they can

AND 

Give blame everywhere else, except themselves

SPIN DOCTORS now hired under the new bill to help 263 be re-elected!

----------


## bricklayer

Just shot an email off to Baird... This whole thing is making me sick.

----------


## dawnbt

> Alright, anybody know what to write to my congressman who voted yes?


Done!  I told him (Sandy Levin) that he's fired and that with every ounce of energy I can muster that I would work day and night to guarantee he loses his job this November.

----------


## Lucille

> We've been LOSING A MASSIVE AMOUNT OF JOBS... for the past 8 years!
> 
> Of course the Congress Critters will blame this WASTE package on everything but themselves.
> 
> They'll all take credit when they can
> 
> AND 
> 
> Give blame everywhere else, except themselves
> ...


They'll just create more government jobs to "help" the free-market.

----------


## Sarge

Suggestion. Can anyone organize this by States on who is up for election that voted yes? 

Time is short. AZ  John Shadegg voted yes and is up in Nov. 

All add names for your State that you know are up for election and voted yes. 

Not much time as some States are voting already.

----------


## erin moore

> Just shot an email off to Baird... This whole thing is making me sick.


He doesn't care. I called earlier this week. They said "His reasons explaining why he supports the bill are on his website." 

And hung up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> They'll just create more government jobs to "help" the free-market.


We're ALMOST at 50% of the NATION is employed by one level of government or another! They use those figures to OFFSET the TRUE UNEMPLOYMENT figures.

Government employment is a major factor to the failing economy today. Government at ALL levels are a LIABILITY on the TAXPAYERS.  They DO NOT PRODUCE, THEY EXPEND AND DRAIN ECONOMIES!!!

The ROMAN EMPIRE of the WEST... when will it ALL COLLAPSE?

It's the damn collective country:* United Soviet Socialist States of America: USSSA* or *US3A
*
GOOD BYE Liberty, Freedoms, Privacies, and the Persuit of Hapiness! *A TOTALITARIAN OLIGARCHY*

Guaranteed INFLATION for Americans and THE STANDARD OF LIVING in the TOILET! Ho Chi Man  would be proud!

----------


## Sarge

Gabrielle Giffords, D-Ariz voted yes. Up in Nov. and in a very close race.

----------


## ryanduff

The Dow is down and all the naysayers on Google Finance can say is "it takes a while for the news to spread, it will go up eventually"

I call B.S.! We all saw how the bottom fell out on Monday when it looked like the bill wouldn't be passed by the house. The news was instantaneous. If this bill did what Congress promised, the dow should be spiking right now and be up 500 points. That's not what's happening. 

Good thing all those in the house voted Yea to do the right thing. What a joke.

----------


## V3n

I'm surprised and impressed - my guy didn't change his vote - Chabot's NAY stayed a NAY - well done!

----------


## ihsv

Mine is a traitor

----------


## Lucille

> We're ALMOST at 50% of the NATION is employed by one level of government or another! They use those figures to OFFSET the TRUE UNEMPLOYMENT figures.
> 
> Government employment is a major factor to the failing economy today. Government at ALL levels are a LIABILITY on the TAXPAYERS.  They DO NOT PRODUCE, THEY EXPEND AND DRAIN ECONOMIES!!!


I KNOW! /Monica Geller

----------


## Aldanga

> In Kansas, overall voting remains unchanged from Monday, with Moore still being the lone "Aye" in the state.  He needs to go.


As Rep. Moore's constituent, that is for sure.

----------


## billjarrett

> Mine is a traitor


Mine was a traitor two times, but I didn't expect otherwise.

----------


## gjdavis60

I think we need to keep this in perspective.  The passage of the bill does not repudiate our position, and it does us no good to give into cynicism or become obsessed with demonizing our opponents, even if they deserve it.  

I do believe that we need to keep our promises to unseat those who voted in favor of this legislation because, regardless of their intentions, they are doing the citizens of this country no favors.  But more than that, we need to stay on message and continue to promote the virtues of liberty rather than lowering ourselves to ad hominem attacks against those with whom we differ.  After all, it is liberty that is popular, not acrimony.  

Our vision is not against our opponents, but FOR the benefits of a free society and restrained government.

----------


## TGautier421

> As Rep. Moore's constituent, that is for sure.


I'm proud of the stance our representatives took. They all voted NO each time, except Dennis Moore. What's his realistic chances for reelection in your area?

----------


## Sarge

Someone reminded me all the Rep's are up for vote. A bad moment my part.

That makes it easy. Just know which ones said yes.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Painful though it may be, I hope the market goes straight into the sewer today to expose their lies! Can't wait for the spin!

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Painful though it may be, I hope the market goes straight into the sewer today to expose their lies! Can't wait for the spin!


Same here. I heard a couple congressmen talk about how stocks crashed when they voted no. Explain this guys

----------


## hillertexas

> Suggestion. Can anyone organize this by States on who is up for election that voted yes? 
> 
> Time is short. AZ  John Shadegg voted yes and is up in Nov. 
> 
> All add names for your State that you know are up for election and voted yes. 
> 
> Not much time as some States are voting already.


I have started organizing a little here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=160763

----------


## ghengis86

my congressman, Visclosky, voted 'Nay' on Monday and 'Nay' today.

I called so much, that yesterday afternoon, after going trhough a litany of reasons why he should oppose the vote the receptionist said, "thank you I will pass this along to the congressman"

"Aren't you going to take down my name and address?"

"We already have it Mr. Cryderman.  You've been calling all week"

Mission Accomplished! (if the mission was instant voice recognition from the intern answering the phone!)

off to buy canned food

----------


## Sarge

I forgot all were up for election this Nov. Makes it easy to pick the ones that voted yes for your State.

----------

